# I need help



## bryannaanderson (Aug 15, 2013)

I suffer from chronic constipation since birth and IBS since 2010 but I wasn't paying too much attention because I have high pain tolerance, since the last 2 months. I was under so much stress that it affected my IBS and I started to have intense spasms in my large intestine and from that pain I was having panic attacks, so I went to the ER and they gave me benzodiazepine to calm down, Buscopan Plus for the spasms and Bioflor by misunderstanding. They thought I had Ulcerative colitis. They wrote me these meds and they told me to take them daily, they even wrote me Ompranyt because I couldn't stop vomiting from the pain. And I was taking all these meds for almost a month but the symptoms wouldn't go off, so I visited a gastroenterologist and he told me to stop taking Bioflor because it's for diarrhea and Ulcerative Colitis, and he wrote me Benefiber and Bralix. But the last week I haven't had any bowel movements even though I was taking Benefiber daily for 2 weeks and added to my diet a lot of fiber and fruits. I tried almost everything, I ate vegetables, prunes, bananas, a lot of water and even Duphalac, again, because I couldn't go to the bathroom but nothing helped. I don't know what else I can do.


----------

